

Wasting Time on Meaningless Tasks: STOP - jennacompton
http://bluestout.com/blog/ecommerce-platform-integration-saves-time/

======
jennacompton
This article takes a look at several business processes that can be automated
by integrating your e-commerce platform with a third-party app.

